# Female 21 moving to Dubai early Jan



## bexwat (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, I got offered a job in Sharjah yesterday starting early Jan. It's all happening rather quickly so I am after some advice about where is good to live. 
My offices are based in Sharjah where apparently the accommodation is reasonable, but i've heard that living in Dubai is more social, but more expensive. Is there an area between Sharjah and Dubai that is nice? Happy to buy or rent so any recommendations on either would be great. 

I would also be interested to get in touch with anyone in the same situation.

Many thanks

Rebecca


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Rebecca welcome to uae and to this forum. its true what you mention dubai is more social and more expensive and also sharjah. If you know which part in sharjah I will tell you there, you can rent. Because sharjah has bad traffic and I don’t want every day in this traffic I know sharjah well. Yes, there is area between sharjah and dubai called Al Nahda


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

dont buy at the minute....................................................

sharjah is a dump......

if you have to work there fine......but dont live there!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bexwat said:


> Hi, I got offered a job in Sharjah yesterday starting early Jan. It's all happening rather quickly so I am after some advice about where is good to live.
> My offices are based in Sharjah where apparently the accommodation is reasonable, but i've heard that living in Dubai is more social, but more expensive. Is there an area between Sharjah and Dubai that is nice? Happy to buy or rent so any recommendations on either would be great.
> 
> I would also be interested to get in touch with anyone in the same situation.
> ...


Just posted a reply to your other message (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/8945-dubai-house-share-2.html)

So now I know where your office is I would probably live in Bur Dubai area. A couple of people live there from the forum who may be able to give you a heads up on the area. It's also against the standard Dubai -> Sharjah traffic so getting to work should be relatively pain free.

HTH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just posted a reply to your other message (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/8945-dubai-house-share-2.html)
> 
> So now I know where your office is I would probably live in Bur Dubai area. A couple of people live there from the forum who may be able to give you a heads up on the area. It's also against the standard Dubai -> Sharjah traffic so getting to work should be relatively pain free.
> 
> HTH



Bur Dubai? Better to be the other side of the Creek, closer to place of work. Traffic in and out of Bur Dubai is frequently dreadul too - including getting back into that area in the evenng.

I would suggest looking at Deira or Garhoud.

-


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello 

1. Sharjah isn't as social as Dubai
2. Insane traffic
and 
3. Boring

However, if you Al Nahda or Al Qusais area are just on the border of Sharjah & Dubai, litterally... 

Another option would be International City, Burr Dubai & Diera. Oh, and don't buy a house, just rent... 

-Joey


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

First of all sharjah is not a dump nor other cities. If you don’t like other do. yes sharjah isn’t as social as dubai because there is no bars and clubs. But other people find social other place then bar and club. Traffic insane as mentioned by Joey and for this reason if you will work in sharjah try to find place near where you work to avoid traffic every time going to work or leaving work. Boring maybe for some people but depend on you. Because no one knows, what you like and you don’t like. try to get more info.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> First of all sharjah is not a dump nor other cities. If you don’t like other do. yes sharjah isn’t as social as dubai because there is no bars and clubs. But other people find social other place then bar and club. Traffic insane as mentioned by Joey and for this reason if you will work in sharjah try to find place near where you work to avoid traffic every time going to work or leaving work. Boring maybe for some people but depend on you. Because no one knows, what you like and you don’t like. try to get more info.


Thank you
I too actually love it in Sharjah.
I also liked Dubai, but over the years it changed a lot, as did our needs- hence- Sharjah suits us better.

(personally, I would lloooooove to live in Al Ain)

I agree with all of the previous posters- traffic can be a right pain in the backside, so living close to work, really is the best idea.

have a safe trip!


----------



## carly callister (Dec 15, 2008)

*same position*



bexwat said:


> Hi, I got offered a job in Sharjah yesterday starting early Jan. It's all happening rather quickly so I am after some advice about where is good to live.
> My offices are based in Sharjah where apparently the accommodation is reasonable, but i've heard that living in Dubai is more social, but more expensive. Is there an area between Sharjah and Dubai that is nice? Happy to buy or rent so any recommendations on either would be great.
> 
> I would also be interested to get in touch with anyone in the same situation.
> ...


 hi ther i am looking to move to dubai myself in the new year


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come to Ajman, It's great here, the Herefordshire of the Emirates, where men are men and the camel's are worried....


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Thank you
> I too actually love it in Sharjah.
> I also liked Dubai, but over the years it changed a lot, as did our needs- hence- Sharjah suits us better.
> 
> ...



Hi sgilli
Are you a scorpion.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

hey.. I'm going to arrive in Dubai on Jan 2nd... are you going to be around by then? I'm struggling to find people my age ... Just wondered if you are interested in meeting for coffee or something?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just posted a reply to your other message (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/8945-dubai-house-share-2.html)
> 
> So now I know where your office is I would probably live in Bur Dubai area. A couple of people live there from the forum who may be able to give you a heads up on the area. It's also against the standard Dubai -> Sharjah traffic so getting to work should be relatively pain free.
> 
> HTH


I guess it's way better if you could live around Hor Al ANZ, Al Qusais area as it is much closer to Sharjah and is in Dubai. Just DONT live in Deira. It's hell crowded and getting a parking can be pain in the ass. I live in Hor Al Anz and it's pretty quite here with basic amenities nearby.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

gracejones said:


> hey.. I'm going to arrive in Dubai on Jan 2nd... are you going to be around by then? I'm struggling to find people my age ... Just wondered if you are interested in meeting for coffee or something?


Gracejones If you are around 20's , lots of ppl including me are around that age in this forum .... just drop by on one of our meet ups. I myself have met bunch of cool socializing ppl there. hell we are ready to sm0ke sisha next time.

Note: Smoking is injurious to health but it's ok for socializing


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Guys, I'll also be moving to Dubai soon and have considered Al Nadha & Al Quasis. How long do you think it would take to drive to a) Academic City & b) Internet Media city from Al-Nadha/Quasis?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all, an expat meet? I am moving on 25th Jan, where do you post info on these meets?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

the info for the expat nights out is posted here in the forum, usually by crazymazy. There is something planned usually for every weekend. I think the next nights out are planned for the weekend of 8-9th January (we stopped planning for these last few weeks as lots of us are back at home). We usually go out for drinks on Thursday and Friday, and then get together for brunch/lunch on Saturdays. I'm sure crazymazy will be posting something next sunday.

hope to see you all there


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> hope to see you all there


I can't wait


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG DUUUUUDE!!!! Shocker!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Krod said:


> OMG DUUUUUDE!!!! Shocker!


Oh dude - plz believe it - believe it plz! I'd still make out with her even if looked like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe  Enjoy, its all yours


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Oh dude - plz believe it - believe it plz! I'd still make out with her even if looked like that


hahah we mexicans are beautiful even when we grow our beards 

did u see her at DFF??


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hahah we mexicans are beautiful even when we grow our beards
> 
> did u see her at DFF??


Izzy - when are you back in Dubai?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> did u see her at DFF??


Sure did Miss Izzy  and I was about to lick her beard 

Here's a pic of me there with my bro  I'm on the right he's on the left


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

*Hi..!!*

Hi..!!

Im living in UAE-DXB for the last 5 years. Yeah apartment rents are quite high and the traffic is sometimes horrible but can manage if you know the routes. Where exactly is your office located? When you say Sharjah..it's a big place you know..? Let me know..I'll try to get you a nearby place.

Take care
Jeev 





bexwat said:


> Hi, I got offered a job in Sharjah yesterday starting early Jan. It's all happening rather quickly so I am after some advice about where is good to live.
> My offices are based in Sharjah where apparently the accommodation is reasonable, but i've heard that living in Dubai is more social, but more expensive. Is there an area between Sharjah and Dubai that is nice? Happy to buy or rent so any recommendations on either would be great.
> 
> I would also be interested to get in touch with anyone in the same situation.
> ...


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Sharjah is not a dump!

Sgilli, where are you in Sharjah? Nearest landmark I can think of near me is Kuwait hospital. Husband just back to work today and I daren't leave the house. The drivers are just too mental!

Siobhan


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Sharjah is not a dump!
> 
> Sgilli, where are you in Sharjah? Nearest landmark I can think of near me is Kuwait hospital. Husband just back to work today and I daren't leave the house. The drivers are just too mental!
> 
> Siobhan


Its not far from me either.
I will PM you shortly


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And we can all meet up at the ABH for sundowners.

Splendid!!!


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And we can all meet up at the ABH for sundowners.
> 
> Splendid!!!


Only if I can walk!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Only if I can walk!!


Do you usually have a problem in that dept.?

Grab a cab, cos your misses wont be up for driving just yet.

Women, know your place, Don't drive!! As Harry Enfield said....






(I wonder whether that worked....)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh but Youtube's banned in uae unless you use.....


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy,

It worked and....... what can I say......... hilarious but BS!! LOL!!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

We have DU....and YOUTUBE works....)
is it only with their presumed competitor banned ??


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh but Youtube's banned in uae unless you use.....


i have etisalat and youtube work for me. but i have USB 3G sim card


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

lol Andy, I am the missus!!

And your dead on re the driving. Unless I can walk I'm going nowhere!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> lol Andy, I am the missus!!
> 
> And your dead on re the driving. Unless I can walk I'm going nowhere!


Well get the baldy bloke back and use yer own log in!!

How do you confuse a Geordie.....


----------



## dxbmum (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hi Rebeca*

I guess you should try to live in Sharjah, where you would be also working, coz travelling from dubai to Sharjah would also give you a lot of stress and its not good for oneself. Please stick closer to your workplace.

Neves


----------



## Hiphopapotamus (Nov 3, 2008)

I work in Sharjah too, and according to people in my office who live in Bur Dubai the commute is 30-40 minutes each way. It doesn't sound too bad to me!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Sure did Miss Izzy  and I was about to lick her beard
> 
> Here's a pic of me there with my bro  I'm on the right he's on the left


Oh No! Dont tell em u r Lebanese as show off is written all over it......... Har HAR HAR


----------



## insearch (Jan 21, 2009)

*In Burr Dubia*

Hiya, i'm in Bur Dubia right now on Holiday. I have some relatives here but they are out of town

I'm looking for a place to rent , like right away.. now

I'm paying too much in a hotel. They are all 7 star. My other contact here was suppose to have got me a decent place but he didnt. 
Do you have any ideas for cheaper places? do u know anyone who wishes to earn a little extra for a month while i'm here... I can share? 
Thanks 
juj, (previously from the Uk)



Elphaba said:


> Bur Dubai? Better to be the other side of the Creek, closer to place of work. Traffic in and out of Bur Dubai is frequently dreadul too - including getting back into that area in the evenng.
> 
> I would suggest looking at Deira or Garhoud.
> 
> -


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Xpat said:


> Oh No! Dont tell em u r Lebanese as show off is written all over it......... Har HAR HAR


You hit it 50% on that kiddo 

Italian/Lebanese - best of both worlds - loud as they come but fresh as can be  now brush off my shoulders (jkkkkk... hahaha) but i agree with you most Libanese people here are super mega show off but what the h-e-l-l is wrong with all of you!

*I DRIVE A YARISSSSSSS!* By no means is that showing off 

-Joey


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

whats up joey?? hows it hanging bro, I saw the thread title and I new you would be in here. lol big pimpin


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

bigdave said:


> whats up joey?? hows it hanging bro, _*I saw the thread title and I new you would be in here*_. lol big pimpin


hahahah u know me bro! I jump on any opportunity to PEEE-I-EMMM-PEEE  hahahah

But of course I'm your student and your my teacher - I got all my game from you SIIIIIIIIIIR! (filipino accent)


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> hahahah u know me bro! I jump on any opportunity to PEEE-I-EMMM-PEEE  hahahah
> 
> But of course I'm your student and your my teacher - I got all my game from you SIIIIIIIIIIR! (filipino accent)



Well I learned from andy capp, sooooo
I keep telling my maid to stop calling me sir but she wont stop. What should I do?
Call me david, "ok sir david".. oh god now i am royalty. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

bigdave said:


> Call me david, "ok sir david".. oh god now i am royalty. lol


DRIVE ME NUTS bro! I know 100% what you mean man! what's more; when they have no idea what they should do they improvise and its always the wrong decision! (btw we're soooo off topic!)

Where's this 21 year old girl? Has she moved to Dubai yet? What's her name?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hhahahahahahah
I dont know I'm married. lol


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> First of all sharjah is not a dump nor other cities. If you don’t like other do. yes sharjah isn’t as social as dubai because there is no bars and clubs. But other people find social other place then bar and club. Traffic insane as mentioned by Joey and for this reason if you will work in sharjah try to find place near where you work to avoid traffic every time going to work or leaving work. Boring maybe for some people but depend on you. Because no one knows, what you like and you don’t like. try to get more info.


mr.alsuwaidi 
I really have to applaude the way you reply on your thread.
Congratulations for showing a very decent way to reply on a treat.
I have to agree with you, although I live in Dubai, I work close to Sharjah, and I'd say sometimes is more convinient to live close to work than only chosing the accomodation for how fun or social it is to live there.
I think nor Sharjah or Dubai are very social cities, you have to make your way around the people, and if you're lucky and sociable, then you may have good chances of having good social life.
Otherwise you'll probably be a loner just as many of the Dubai expats are (I'm sure)


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*I am moving out as well*

Hi

I am moving out there as well, be working in Abu Dhabi but thinking of livng in Dubai. I lived there 3 years ago but most people i knew then have left. Thought i would get in touch, as i will be heading out there same kind of time as you..

Be great to hear back from you.

Kandy


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

There are many places where you could hand up till you get settled with everything. There's a place called International City, the rents are cheap but takes about 40 min to sharjah. From international city to dubai and all the other places except Abu Dhabi and other emirates would be easy to drive around.

Jeev





bexwat said:


> Hi, I got offered a job in Sharjah yesterday starting early Jan. It's all happening rather quickly so I am after some advice about where is good to live.
> My offices are based in Sharjah where apparently the accommodation is reasonable, but i've heard that living in Dubai is more social, but more expensive. Is there an area between Sharjah and Dubai that is nice? Happy to buy or rent so any recommendations on either would be great.
> 
> I would also be interested to get in touch with anyone in the same situation.
> ...


----------

